# The Zombie Apocalypse Commences, You Have Time To Grab Only One Weapon



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

personally, I'm going with my remington 870, how about you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

My pack-a-punch'd ray gun with infinite ammo.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

winchester 30-30

range and speed plus ease of reloading on the run...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bravo 240. I was a Bravo 240 gunner in all 3 of my tours (OIF, OEF) and love that weapon.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ak-47 con el peine de caracol cabron!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Cross bow or .22lr quiet mobile and the .22 ammo is plentiful and light.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would press RB,LB left down right up left down down left and use the shotty, m16, magnum and then the chainsaw in that order


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

2 handed mace. I aint getting stuck with no ammo



Trigga said:


> i would press RB,LB left down right up left down down left and use the shotty, m16, magnum and then the chainsaw in that order


That's funny lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

L85A2


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Shield(not a weapon) and Sword combo.. No running out of bullets..No replacing parts..no gun jams..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

shotgun ammo is plentiful, i would make it a point to travel from sporting goods store to sporting goods store. id only use ammo when necessary.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

faith


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Central said:


> faith


Your Dead.....

A friend of mine had this baddass little .22 assault rifle with a scope. That is what I would pick. It was light....you could carry a ton of ammo....not many people taking .22 ammo in the stores because they are all going for much larger stuff....and this thing was so accurate with that scope. He took down a wild pig with one shot when we were in the field in Hawaii.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Central said:


> faith


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Either one of these.






Or one of these.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> A friend of mine had this baddass little .22 assault rifle with a scope. That is what I would pick. It was light....you could carry a ton of ammo....not many people taking .22 ammo in the stores because they are all going for much larger stuff....and this thing was so accurate with that scope. He took down a wild pig with one shot when we were in the field in Hawaii.


Right on! My modded Ruger 10/22:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not sure what I would go with
But I do know that it would be made by one of three companie
either Fn,saiga,or a glock

I want something that can run thousands of rounds through it reliably-thats about all I know

One will piss off alot of zombies with a .22 (and I am a huge fan of the 10/22)


----------



## inspired (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd go with the good old traditional 12guage. Done.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would pick any tube magazine .22lr. No scope, lever action preferred, less chance of jamming. No chance to lose a magazine, 5,000 rounds of ammo would weigh maybe 40 lbs? .22lr ammo is easy to find. Point blank has more than enough power to kill a human, as well as 50 yards in. Fairly quiet, light weight, easy to shoot.

Yeah, I would say that about sums it up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I would pick any tube magazine .22lr. No scope, lever action preferred, less chance of jamming. No chance to lose a magazine, 5,000 rounds of ammo would weigh maybe 40 lbs? .22lr ammo is easy to find. Point blank has more than enough power to kill a human, as well as 50 yards in. Fairly quiet, light weight, easy to shoot.
> 
> Yeah, I would say that about sums it up.


Lever actions are the way to go although i would want something with a little more punch than a .22 hence why i go with the 30-30 to leave a nice cavity in the brain but the availability of a .22 would allow you to put two rounds in each head just incase...

.22lr vs 30-30 round... 















to all those with clip ammunition what happens if you ran out of clips in the middle of a swarm?... you cant stop and start adding ammo to your clips

with a lever action just pop em in the slit and keep firing


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> faith


Your Dead.....

A friend of mine had this baddass little .22 assault rifle with a scope. That is what I would pick. It was light....you could carry a ton of ammo....not many people taking .22 ammo in the stores because they are all going for much larger stuff....and this thing was so accurate with that scope. He took down a wild pig with one shot when we were in the field in Hawaii.
[/quote]

actually a good choice. the .22 round would probably enter the skull and bounce around destroying the brain completely. the point you made about the ammo is also good.

still going with my 870 though, in case i come across locked doors and need a key...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> faith


Your Dead.....

A friend of mine had this baddass little .22 assault rifle with a scope. That is what I would pick. It was light....you could carry a ton of ammo....not many people taking .22 ammo in the stores because they are all going for much larger stuff....and this thing was so accurate with that scope. He took down a wild pig with one shot when we were in the field in Hawaii.
[/quote]

actually a good choice. the .22 round would probably enter the skull and bounce around destroying the brain completely. the point you made about the ammo is also good.

still going with my 870 though, in case i come across locked doors and need a key...
[/quote]

Yeah....I guess it would depend now much damage you needed to do to a brain to take on out. I think scrambling things up would work.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AR15
EoTech red dot sighted in for 100 yards along with a green laser sighted in for 10 yards for close shots.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

grab my glock 9mm, springfield 1911 45 acp, my winchester shotgun then go find my machete.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^
I forgot the Glock 19....


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

maknwar said:


> grab my glock 9mm, springfield 1911 45 acp, my winchester shotgun then go find my machete.


yeah thats one weapon alright...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

the REASON said:


> grab my glock 9mm, springfield 1911 45 acp, my winchester shotgun then go find my machete.


yeah thats one weapon alright...
[/quote]

Point was that I keep my sh*t close by. If I wasnt at home, I would be carrying my glock, so I guess that would be it.

and dammit, why do you people always change your screen names? I cant tell who I'm arguing with, lol.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the point of the thread is that you can only choose 1. i keep all my guns close by.

and my name has been changed for a while guy, i just haven't been posting that much recently.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

the REASON said:


> personally, I'm going with my remington 870, how about you?


I think my 870 Wingmaster aswell.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I would definitely get a good solid spear with heavy blunt end and a sharp end.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Everyone posting knives as there weapons are just dumb.. you actually think you can cut through a swarm of bloodthirsty zombies...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a discussion about a sudden zombie apocalypse and your one weapon of choice, how logical do you expect the convo to be?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

P-Freak101 said:


> Everyone posting knives as there weapons are just dumb.. you actually think you can cut through a swarm of bloodthirsty zombies...


Guns make a ton of noise attracting more zombies....on top of that, Guns run out of bullets and then you all you have is a club.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

True but as your first and only weapon a knife would be dumb, should only be your back up..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If I got to go silent.....Im going ski poll. Or maybe shawn of the dead action and go with the good old fashion dart.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Iron sighted AR15 with a bayonett


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Holland&holland double barrel 12 gauge with a range of suitable ammo. I choose this only because the gun matches my waistcoat. If im gonna die i will die well dressed. The patriot yeh!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Slap the 100 round drum in the AR, pocket all 10 of my P-Mags and go to town. My .22 only holds 10 rounds and I just don't trust that small a round to reliably penetrate a skull, especially in a high stress situation where you're aim might be off a bit.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

P-Freak101 said:


> Everyone posting knives as there weapons are just dumb.. you actually think you can cut through a swarm of bloodthirsty zombies...


Good luck cutting through a swarm of zombies with a gun and no ammo









I think I'm going to change my pick to baseball bat actually. And I don't plan on cutting through swarms with it. Just need something heavy to crack skulls with


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok, lets change it up. everyone that chose a gun, what kind of melee weapon you gonna take?

me, a shaolin spade.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'd go with a high quality steel o-wakizashi. No wories about ammo, strong steel to prevent potential breakage, long enough for a fast head severing cut and short enough for close in work, like when that second zombie shows up as you are admiring your latest kill. Without ammo, a gun is just an inefficient club.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I'd go with a high quality steel o-wakizashi. No wories about ammo, strong steel to prevent potential breakage, long enough for a fast head severing cut and short enough for close in work, like when that second zombie shows up as you are admiring your latest kill. *Without ammo, a gun is just an inefficient club.
> *


But the question was which one weapon.......Now which location in which that one weapon would be used...I got enough ammo to last acouple lifetimes for someone (a bit overboard-But no really)at my house......llol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> But the question was which one weapon.......Now which location in which that one weapon would be used...I got enough ammo to last acouple lifetimes for someone (a bit overboard-But no really)at my house......llol


 All that ammo will go to waste is you aren't home when They turn.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

My saiga-12 with 12 rd mags


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Browning Lever action 22-250 4x50mm scope.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

P90.

Melle weapon, P90.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

.22 rifle with scope and a machete....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Either my cane or walker


Fixed


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Either my cane or walker


I would just give zombie head because its all I know
[/quote]

Fixed


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Look whos trolling....


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Your socks wont save you


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Stop ruining the thread with your inside jokes.

If I don't have my ray gun, frying pan, worked good for me in l4d2.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

One of those big ass Gurkha Knives.
I'd go with a machete but its gotta be a good one....not some cheap $10 crap. All the Gurkha knives I've handled had some real weight to them making me think that would do alot of damage.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

10pointers said:


> Either my cane or walker


I would just give zombie head because its all I know
[/quote]

Fixed
[/quote]








Aqhu-fury?

I love this kid.









Back on topic,

So yeah I'd carry a machete.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Wouldnt matter, you'd die first. Your Daddy's money and your lame ass sense of humour wouldn't stop the undead horde!

If I was landlocked, I would probably arm myself with a nice sword and go out like a proper Celt. Nice and silent, does the job, and requires no feul. Easy to repair/sharpen and long enough to keep zombies far as you slice.

Anyone read World War Z?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sh*t. I was planning on hooking up with you and your girlfriend during the zombie outbreak. Your impecable ability at identifying birds would come in handy. We could be a trio. It would be like a fairy tale, with you being the fairy.

So yeah I'd also bring some sort of zombie disguise to just blend in.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

10pointers said:


> Anyone read World War Z?


Yep. Pretty good read


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

the REASON said:


> ok, lets change it up. everyone that chose a gun, what kind of melee weapon you gonna take?


Probably a good medium sized hatchet. Heavy enough to kill with one blow but light enough to wield without getting too tired. 
To all those picking exoting ninja weapons, you better be good with them. Most are only designed to cut through flesh. A badly aimed blow could easily snap your pretty blade in half and then you're fucked.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Either my cane or walker


Fixed
[/quote]


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys with your knives, machetes, maces, hachets, etc., remember that you can get infected by blood spatter also. 22 with a 100 round barrel drum is the way to go as posted earlier. You could easily carry over 2000 rounds and if you have a decent mag, you can put a couple rounds in a zombie if it doesnt go down right away.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

modern hunting crossbow for me. Silent so you don't attract the other zombies and you can fashion crude bolts for it when you run out.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> modern hunting crossbow for me. Silent so you don't attract the other zombies and you can fashion crude bolts for it when you run out.


I thought about this too but everyone knows you must sever the head!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wtf zombies are you fighting? head shots always work


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

10pointers said:


> modern hunting crossbow for me. Silent so you don't attract the other zombies and you can fashion crude bolts for it when you run out.


I thought about this too but everyone knows you must sever the head!
[/quote]

Or mash it to a pulp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

The Zombie Apocalypse Commences, You Have Time To Grab Only One Weapon

AKSkirmish would be my weapon of choice, dependable and never runs out of ammo, lol. Look out AK I'll be coming to Alaska


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ You're wrong.... AK has carnie hands, smell like cabbage. He can only hold compact weapons.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ksls said:


> The Zombie Apocalypse Commences, You Have Time To Grab Only One Weapon
> 
> AKSkirmish would be my weapon of choice, dependable and never runs out of ammo, lol. Look out AK I'll be coming to Alaska


Oh wow, is it just me or was this post extremely sexually charged?

Purrrrrrr


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

x2... what kind of ammo are we talking about here ksls


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

His c*ck?
That has to be the dumbest choice of weapon I've seen yet.

Frying pan people, frying pan can do more then bash zombies, you can use it to cook too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> ^ You're wrong.... AK has carnie hands, smell like cabbage. He can only hold compact weapons.


lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a cast iron frying pan trav... f*ck that non stick lightweight b.s it makes a great melee weapon that can be used blunt and on the edge for more focused damage.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Traveller said:


> *His c*ck?
> That has to be the dumbest choice of weapon I've seen yet*.
> 
> Frying pan people, frying pan can do more then bash zombies, you can use it to cook too.


hmmmmmm....Must have been a drunk night.....I dont remember showing you


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Say I catch and hog tie a hot female zombie with out being bitten or scratched could I then f*ck said zombie or would I become infected as well? Brings up another question are female zombies fertile would we have zombie baby's or normal baby's????


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well going with the assumption its a blood infection or some kind of bodily fluids from being bitten you may contract the zombie disease... Just don't be a fool, wrap your tool. Zombies are also dead so i would think the cells are dead or they would be able to heal vs just rot and fall apart.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so after thinking about this for 72 straight hours and a bedroom full of crumbled up plans and math formulas ive found the one best weapon to carry during a zombie attack is a traditional spear and sword. mechanical weapons will break down and eventually run out of ammo, and physical weapons will train over time and keep one in shape well enough to survive. the spear will be a fast reach and be a quick jab and move weapon. the sword, better for indoor protection. 
simple, yes. compared to a gun very inferior. but as the months and years go by it will not only keep one safe but also make small although dramatic differences in suvivability increasing your chances of long term survival by 66.66%.

in the beginning you are actually at a disadvantage to a gun carrier in survivability. but as weeks go by the formula flips. taking into account of ammo and regular encounters to find more and maintain the gun, the hand weapons allow you to stay gone and be gone.

_in the end i found after a week a gun holder has a 67.8% chance of survival 
a hand weapons man has a 33.3% chance.

after 6 months the gun holders survival drops to 34.3%
a hand weapons man increased to 75%

after a year the gun is an even 15% 
the hand weapon has dropped but maintained to a 66.66% chance_


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

10pointers said:


> modern hunting crossbow for me. Silent so you don't attract the other zombies and you can fashion crude bolts for it when you run out.


I thought about this too but everyone knows you must sever the head!
[/quote]
You have to destroy the _brain_. Severing the head won't necessarily do that. I distincly remember a movie where a guy did so, then the head latched on to his ankle.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> Say I catch and hog tie a hot female zombie with out being bitten or scratched could I then f*ck said zombie or would I become infected as well? Brings up another question are female zombies fertile would we have zombie baby's or normal baby's????


hey man, rape is still rape. even if it is zombie rape.

haha but yeah, definitely wrap it up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think if you raped a zombie your dick would rot off


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> *so after thinking about this for 72 straight hours and a bedroom full of crumbled up tissues and math formulas* ive found the one best weapon to carry during a zombie attack is a traditional _spear and sword_.


72 straight hours of fail.

Reread the title of the thread and count how many weapons you chose*.

*Hint: It wasn't the number in the thread title.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

the REASON said:


> Say I catch and hog tie a hot female zombie with out being bitten or scratched could I then f*ck said zombie or would I become infected as well? Brings up another question are female zombies fertile would we have zombie baby's or normal baby's????


hey man, rape is still rape. even if it is zombie rape.

haha but yeah, definitely wrap it up.








[/quote]
Does it count as necrophilia if she's still twitching?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Not a good idea.

Source: Movie - Dead Girl


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> *so after thinking about this for 72 straight hours and a bedroom full of crumbled up tissues and math formulas* ive found the one best weapon to carry during a zombie attack is a traditional _spear and sword_.


72 straight hours of fail.

Reread the title of the thread and count how many weapons you chose*.

*Hint: It wasn't the number in the thread title.
[/quote]


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> *so after thinking about this for 72 straight hours and a bedroom full of crumbled up tissues and math formulas* ive found the one best weapon to carry during a zombie attack is a traditional _spear and sword_.


72 straight hours of fail.

Reread the title of the thread and count how many weapons you chose*.

*Hint: It wasn't the number in the thread title.
[/quote]

......sh*t
/goes back to work


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> *so after thinking about this for 72 straight hours and a bedroom full of crumbled up tissues and math formulas* ive found the one best weapon to carry during a zombie attack is a traditional _spear and sword_.


72 straight hours of fail.

Reread the title of the thread and count how many weapons you chose*.

*Hint: It wasn't the number in the thread title.
[/quote]

......sh*t
/goes back to work
[/quote]

haha you even said, "the one best...is a spear and sword"


----------

